# Bitterlinge / Muscheln



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2005)

hallo
ich bin neu hier in eurem forum.
über __ muscheln habe ich schon viel gelesen, aber eigentlich nur verstanden, dass sie für die vermehrung von bitterlingen nötig sind (und umgekehrt).
filterung gibt es viele verschiedene meinungen  (von 40 bis 1000 l am tag schwanken die angaben). einige schreiben dass sie garnichts an filterleistung bringen (ausscheidungen).

wer kann mir denn sagen, wann man muscheln einsetzen kann?
welche wasserwerte sollte man haben (welche darf man nicht haben)?

ich besitze zwar einen uvc, habe ihn aber nicht in betrieb (möchte erst einmal ausprobieren, ob ich ihn überhaupt benötige).


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Harald,

wenn Du die üblichen Werte einhälst, hast Du keine Probleme mit den __ Muscheln. Die haben keine besonderen Ansprüche und brauchen keine Laborbedingungen. Den UVC solltest Du unbedingt auslassen, sie haben sonst zu wenig Nahrung und verhungern buchstäblich. Mein Teich schwankt im ph zwischen 6,7 und 7,5, der KH ist mit ca 4 etwas niedrig. Die Muscheln liegen so rum, sind mal geöffnet und mal nicht. Wirf sie einfach rein, wenn Dein Teich im Gleichgewicht ist.

Viele Grüße, Uwe


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2005)

Hallo Harald,

die Aussage, dass __ Muscheln keine "besonderen Ansprüche" haben, halte ich für grundverkehrt. Muscheln reagieren auf viele Schadstoffe (z.B. Nitrit, Ammoniak, Kupfer etc.) empfindlicher als die meisten Fische, weswegen man heutzutage in Deutschland kaum noch große Süßwasser-Muschelbestände findet. Muscheln nun ausgerechnet dazu einsetzen zu wollen, die Wasserqualität anzuheben, ist ein Widerspruch insich. Muscheln siedeln sich schließlich naturgemäß ausschließlich in unbelasteten Gewässern an und schaffen sich ihr Milieu auf reinigende Weise nicht selbst. Den einzigen Beitrag, den Muscheln im Teich leisten können, beruht auf der Filtration von Schwebstoffen.  Aber auch hierbei muss gewährleistet sein, dass verwertbare Schwebstoffe (Plankton) nie ausgehen, da diese sonst verhundern. Glasklares und strömungsarmes Wasser, unabhängig von der Wasserqualität, ist also kein idealer Lebenraum für Muscheln.

Auch muss man daran denken, dass Muscheln ein paar Zentimeter Sand benötigen um sich eingraben zu können. Auf blanker Teichfolie herumzuliegen ist nicht gerade artgerecht. Zudem ist weiches Wasser und ein niedriger pH-Wert ebenfalls nicht empfehlenswert. Zum Schalenaufbau und somit zum Wachstum wird Kalk benötigt und wie niedrige (saure) pH-Werte auf Kalk wirken weiß man auch.  

MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Mai 2005)

hi jürgen
ich hatte auch nicht vor, die __ muscheln als filter zu sehen.
da sie schwebestoffe benötigen, ist mein uvc seit inbetriebnahme außer betrieb und soll auch nicht eingeschaltet werden.
sandigen boden besitze ich auch(mit lehm ca. 10 cm).
da ich dieses schon gelesen habe interessierte ich mich für die wasserwerte (jetzt kann ich für mich das beste aussuchen, da zwei unterschiedliche meinungen existieren).
in den nächsten wochen werde ich des öfteren die wasserwerte testen um veränderungen festzustellen sind, bevor ich muscheln und bitterlinge(für die ich die muscheln anschaffen möchte)einsetzen werde.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

*Teichmuscheln/Bitterlinge*

Hallo,

weiß jemand zufällig ob die Bitterlingjungfische die Teichmuscheln auffressen? Ein Bekannter sagte das seine Teichmuscheln solange gelebt haben bis der Laich geschlüpft ist und danach nur noch die leere Muschelschale im teich war. Desweiteren möchte ich Sand in meinen Teich tun damit die __ Muscheln was zum verbuddeln haben. Reicht reiner Sand oder muß Lehm mit dabei sein?

Gruß

Dirk


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Aug. 2005)

*re*

hallo
der Plan des "obersten Wesens" war wohl nicht   , dass die Bitterlinge
die Muschel auffressen . Wenn Sie natürlich gerade beim Schlüpfen der
der Bitterlinge den Löffel abgibt..... 8) 

es ist bestimmt zusätzlicher Stress  für die Muschel mit dem Bitterlingsgewusel !   

die Möglichkeiten __ Muscheln im Teich zu killen sind SOO vielfältig,
da kommt es bestimmt nicht darauf an ob mit
 klaren Sand oder mit Lehm.

sorg nur immer schön für GRÜNES Wasser !
dann geht´s auch Deinen Muscheln gut !   
 8)   

mfg
karsten.


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Aug. 2005)

... und es gibt sie in der freien Natur, z. B. an unserem Badesee.


----------

